# Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 axle options?



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

What axle options are available for the Rohloff? Are they available with Thru-axles, and if so, what sizes?

Sorry, I'm new to IGHs (well, since my old schwinn 3-speed way back when ... )


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

tedsalt said:


> What axle options are available for the Rohloff? Are they available with Thru-axles, and if so, what sizes?
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to IGHs (well, since my old schwinn 3-speed way back when ... )


Standard QR or bolt on (10 x 1 track standard)


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

2xPneu said:


> Standard QR or bolt on (10 x 1 track standard)


Thx 2xPneu!

Which one is stronger? I'm a big guy ... need something strong ...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Ted, they are probably both about the same. Unlike other bolt-ons that are in effect a 10mm thru-axle, the Speedhub bolt-on 'bolts on" on the non-drive side, held in place by a handful of machine screws (same as the QR version -- look up "speedhub axle plates" if you are unfamiliar.

The bolt-on version probably has greater clamping force versus the QR, which could reduce frame flex, maybe. But I'm aware of quite a few tandem drivers running the QR with no trouble, so I don't think ultimately the strength of one or the other will be a concern.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

As Nate says, strength is likely similar, but I use bolt-on because it looks a little cleaner (IMO) and perhaps a bit stronger clamping force as I run a full sus offroader. If you dremel off the acorn caps of the bolt on nuts it reduces the profile considerably. Just make sure you use loctite, and carry a 15mm wrench on your rides.


----------



## tedsalt (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies 2xPneu and Nate.

Any experience with Pitlocks with Rohloffs? It appears the Pitlocks work with the bolt-on Rohloff ?


----------



## julk (Jan 25, 2008)

I have been using a Pitlock skewer in my Rolhoff for 3 years now.
I carry heavy camping or shopping loads and usually ride on roads or tracks, so no extreme off-road usage.
The only thing I did was shorten the skewer a few mm so that I could use a bar in the Pitlock special nut.
The tightening torque recommended is 10N.m.


----------



## estutjaweh (Jan 3, 2008)

....just dont over torque the Pitlock - leads to shifting problems due to squshing the Q/R axle slightly.

Strength does not differ but as 2xPneu mentioned, the TS (threaded axle) has a greater clamping force to support frame stability. Remember. A Q/R axle is only designed to secure itself to the frame (vertical dropouts) and so does not require a great clamping force to complete this task. Thanks to gravity, the wheel cannot move! The Threaded axle however is required to hold the wheel in place in a horizontal track dropout whilst the chain is constanly trying to pull the wheel forward! It therefore has to clamp itself firmly in place.


----------

